# DISH Network™ Offers Free High Definition DVR



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*DISH Network Offers Free High Definition DVR*

Industry-leading ViP622 DVR™ Receiver Available Without Charge

No Rebates, No Upgrade Fees, No Upfront Costs

2007 International CES
Booth #7922

LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--EchoStar Communications Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) and its DISH Network™ satellite TV service announced today that *starting Feb. 1, 2007,* it will offer new DISH Network customers the highly-acclaimed, high definition ViP622 DVR™ receiver for free as part of the Digital Home Advantage Program. The ViP622 DVR is the first HD DVR in the satellite industry to be offered with no upfront cost to new subscribers, giving viewers a unique opportunity to experience the exciting world of HD and commercial-free TV.

"Digital video recorders are the most exciting thing to happen to the home theater experience in decades and we want the cost of entry for consumers to be as low as possible," said Bobby Billman, Senior Vice President of Marketing at DISH Network. "The ViP622 DVR gives consumers something they can't buy - time - which allows them to watch what they want when they want. There's no way to put a value on that."

DISH Network's ViP622 DVR is one of the most advanced multi-room HD DVR receivers on the market today. It was awarded Editor's Choice and ranked best in class in the DVR category by CNET for its features and design, including the only true 30-second skip feature in the industry, the ability to support two televisions in two separate rooms, streamlined and user-friendly menus and Electronic Program Guide (EPG) and extensive recording capacity.

The ViP622 DVR complements DISH Network's extensive lineup of HD programming - the most in the industry with 30 national channels. Customers can get DISH Network's industry-leading HD programming added to the newly announced DishDVR Advantage Package for only $20 more each month.

DISH Network is exhibiting at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES), booth #7922, in the Las Vegas Convention Center Jan. 8-11.

For more information on DISH Network programming and receivers like the ViP622 DVR visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3473).


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

How long will this take to get to the CSR's? I am all over this one but they don't know anything about it yet.


----------



## tcooper185 (Dec 2, 2006)

So my contract started December 2nd, but my install wasn't until December 3rd. What do you think my chances are of getting my 622 for free under the new pricing? Or an upgrade to the newer 500 GB boxes?


----------



## rogerpl (Aug 16, 2006)

This might keep me from switching to D*. No upfront costs and plenty of HD


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Really hope D* follows this lead...doubt it, but hoping...

(still have 18 months on my contract with them, but this would get me to switch to E*!)


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

*WAIT FOR THE FINE PRINT[/B ]this looks too good to be true. We'll probably have to subscribe to the maximum package to get this price.*


----------



## mrb627 (Jan 8, 2006)

The ViP622 DVR is the first HD DVR in the satellite industry to be offered with no upfront cost to new subscribers.

This looks like it is for NEW SUBSCRIBERS ONLY!

Thanks Dish.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

boba said:


> *WAIT FOR THE FINE PRINT[/B ]this looks too good to be true. We'll probably have to subscribe to the maximum package to get this price.*


*

And the fine print is, as always, "new DISH Network customers ", so I doubt that it would apply to existing ones. I would be ticked off except that after getting the $100 rebate for new HD and selling my owned 510, I ended up profitting from the upgrade.:hurah:*


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

I went to the website and it doesn't have anything about this free offer yet. Even though I am happy with DTV, and not so happy with Charter Cable, I just might spring for a third provider if they give me this HD DVR for free. After all the programming costs are the lowest around right?


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh, I guess the offer is not available until Feb 1st. But all that programming, a hd dvr receiver all for $50/month is not too shabby.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Damn I just signed up for the 622 and HD Bronze. The installer doesn't come out until Saturday, so maybe I can call them.

I'll probably wait until after the install. I'm too lazy.


----------



## Borgie (Dec 30, 2006)

Well I am kind of ticked, but not too much (I just got installed a week ago). I still get the DVR for free, its just spread out over 10 months in programming credits, rather than get the DVR for free and pay full price for the programming package.

I'm assuming these people will still have the pay 5.98 a month for the "service"


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

boba said:


> *WAIT FOR THE FINE PRINT* this looks too good to be true. We'll probably have to subscribe to the maximum package to get this price.


We've got the fine print --- same as it is today for *NEW SUBSCRIBERS* except that this is a no-rebate offer.

Currently one gets a $199 ViP-622 less $100 ($10 per month) for signing up for DishHD and $100 ($10 per month) for signing up as a new customer. Pretty much the same deal.


Borgie said:


> I'm assuming these people will still have the pay 5.98 a month for the "service"


Unless they sign up for DVRAdvantage or AEP+HD.


----------



## newcs (Nov 25, 2006)

James Long said:


> *DISH Network Offers Free High Definition DVR*
> 
> Industry-leading ViP622 DVR™ Receiver Available Without Charge
> 
> ...


You can call and get the new offer on February 1, 2007.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks a pre-emptive strike to lock in HD subs BEFORE mid-year when D* takes over as HD leader in BOTH Nationals as well as its curent LIL edge. Wouldn't be any other reason to have to give this away right now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JL makes a good point... Today new subscribers pay $199 for the ViP622 but they get $20 for 10 months in rebates... IF starting Feb 1st they pay nothing up front but don't get the $20 rebate back... then it is essentially the same offer as today!

For existing customers, we pay $199 and get $10 for 10 months... so our price is $99 eventually when all is crunched... so it is entirely possible the ViP622 becomes "free" to everyone Feb 1st. We'll have to wait and see.

And since I've said it before... deals always get better (even if this one maybe is just the same)... so we wait for better deals or jump when we feel it is worth it... so you won't hear me complaining about my recent upgrade even if just a couple of months later I could have gotten the same thing for free... because it was worth it at the time for me to do the upgrade.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> Looks a pre-emptive strike to lock in HD subs BEFORE mid-year when D* takes over as HD leader in BOTH Nationals as well as its curent LIL edge. Wouldn't be any other reason to have to give this away right now.


Not quite. D* has a way to go before they could take the lead.


----------



## An-Echo-Star (Jan 8, 2007)

boba said:


> *WAIT FOR THE FINE PRINT[/B ]this looks too good to be true. We'll probably have to subscribe to the maximum package to get this price.*


*

No fine print, it's a free upgrade for customers who subscribe to the $20 per month HD pack. Enjoy! The 622 is the best HDDVR on the market, by far.*


----------



## An-Echo-Star (Jan 8, 2007)

HDMe said:


> JL makes a good point... Today new subscribers pay $199 for the ViP622 but they get $20 for 10 months in rebates... IF starting Feb 1st they pay nothing up front but don't get the $20 rebate back... then it is essentially the same offer as today!
> 
> For existing customers, we pay $199 and get $10 for 10 months... so our price is $99 eventually when all is crunched... so it is entirely possible the ViP622 becomes "free" to everyone Feb 1st. We'll have to wait and see.
> 
> And since I've said it before... deals always get better (even if this one maybe is just the same)... so we wait for better deals or jump when we feel it is worth it... so you won't hear me complaining about my recent upgrade even if just a couple of months later I could have gotten the same thing for free... because it was worth it at the time for me to do the upgrade.


Actually, according to the presentation I saw this morning the $100 SD rebate and $200 HD rebate are staying regardless of the fact that ALL Dish receivers are FREE upgrades. So, technically a new customer will have a YEAR of FREE HD!!!:hurah:


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> Not quite. D* has a way to go before they could take the lead.


James - for both of us its opinion only, and in mine, the DAY the new DIRECTV10 lights up, they will be WAY in front. Way in front with HD lils, and way in front for HD national capacity. And BTW, I'm sure the channels that will make up the D* offering will be of more interest to the vast population than VOOM is. Don't worry, I'm familiar with VOOM, my next door neighbor has them - In all honestly, I have watched ONE VOOM program in the past 18 months (kept him company during a KUNGFU movie).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

When D* lights a new satellite they will have capacity. That is all. Call me when they have 20 more national HD channels up to match E*'s lineup. 

It does look like they are heading that way, with Liberty/DirecTV possibly buying Voom HD they will have the content for 15 more channels. Also the additional capacity will mean that they MAY not have to turn off HD channels in order to show HD sports (what, no TNT-HD because of some football game?).

Capacity is where one puts programming. That's all they will have until they put programming there. Call me then.


----------



## Mark06111 (Jan 31, 2006)

I like Dish, but I'm not a solid proponent. Not even now that HD upgrade, or what was last known as an upgrade is hardware fee free. I paid $300 for the 622 a year ago. That's an "unrefundable" $300. They still own the receiver. I picked up HD Silver + std def locals (Hartford). I lived through perhaps 3 - 6 months of "bugs" and lived with the SW downloads and more "bugs". Essentially I paid for being an "alpha" tester. Now a "NEW" customer gets it for "NOTHING" while "existing" customers, those of us who've lived through the pain get "NOTHING". 

Thanks Dish! And I hope ScoBuck is right !!! Just might be movin' on... and I'll drag a few folks with me too.


----------



## Rebollos (Feb 1, 2006)

Mark06111 said:


> I like Dish, but I'm not a solid proponent. Not even now that HD upgrade, or what was last known as an upgrade is hardware fee free. I paid $300 for the 622 a year ago. That's an "unrefundable" $300. They still own the receiver. I picked up HD Silver + std def locals (Hartford). I lived through perhaps 3 - 6 months of "bugs" and lived with the SW downloads and more "bugs". Essentially I paid for being an "alpha" tester. Now a "NEW" customer gets it for "NOTHING" while "existing" customers, those of us who've lived through the pain get "NOTHING".
> 
> Thanks Dish! And I hope ScoBuck is right !!! Just might be movin' on... and I'll drag a few folks with me too.


I agree with you 100%!!!!!!

But if you are an existing customer that wants to upgrade to HD, the 622 will be free, right?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A correction has been posted by Echostar to the press release ---
_Add to first sentence of first graph: starting Feb. 1, 2007._

EchoStar Communications Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) and its DISH Network™ satellite TV service announced today that starting Feb. 1, 2007, it will offer new DISH Network customers the highly-acclaimed, high definition ViP622 DVR™ receiver for free as part of the Digital Home Advantage Program. The ViP622 DVR is the first HD DVR in the satellite industry to be offered with no upfront cost to new subscribers, giving viewers a unique opportunity to experience the exciting world of HD and commercial-free TV.​Initial post corrected to match.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

If Dish could bring me the networks (ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX) in HD, then I'd jump at this (or the $200 622 deal for existing people). But, right now, it looks like only D* has any chance of doing that. I'd be switching to them right now if their HD DVR didn't have so many bugs...

I want Dish's 622 with DirecTV's ability to give me the networks in HD. THEN I'd be set. It's seriously all I want -- and I'd be willing to pay a pretty penny for it too most likely. But, currently, it just can't be done without going with D* (and, again, that means getting a HD DVR even more buggy than the 921 was from what I'm gathering)... 

- John...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

cdub998 said:


> How long will this take to get to the CSR's? I am all over this one but they don't know anything about it yet.


What is it you don't understand about "...*starting Feb. 1, 2007*..."?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> When D* lights a new satellite they will have capacity. That is all. Call me when they have 20 more national HD channels up to match E*'s lineup.
> 
> It does look like they are heading that way, with Liberty/DirecTV possibly buying Voom HD they will have the content for 15 more channels. Also the additional capacity will mean that they MAY not have to turn off HD channels in order to show HD sports (what, no TNT-HD because of some football game?).
> 
> Capacity is where one puts programming. That's all they will have until they put programming there. Call me then.


Yeah they do turn off TNT for a few hours to show NFL ST - what DISH channel numbers are they on?

For a moderator, you are very confrontational. My first post CLEARLY said that they would take the lead by mid-year, not that they lead now. Not to get your DISH cackles up or anything. Geez - chill out, enjoy your HD lead for the short remaining time you have it. Then you can CALL ME.


----------



## Mojito05 (Dec 8, 2006)

My cat's name is Mittens.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

An-Echo-Star said:


> Actually, according to the presentation I saw this morning the $100 SD rebate and $200 HD rebate are staying regardless of the fact that ALL Dish receivers are FREE upgrades. So, technically a new customer will have a YEAR of FREE HD!!!:hurah:


Dont think so, I called tonight and CSR didnt know about it but put me on hold to ask. She said the current offer for the rebates is set to end the 31st.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ScoBuck said:


> Yeah they do turn off TNT for a few hours to show NFL ST - what DISH channel numbers are they on?
> 
> For a moderator, you are very confrontational. My first post CLEARLY said that they would take the lead by mid-year, not that they lead now. Not to get your DISH cackles up or anything. Geez - chill out, enjoy your HD lead for the short remaining time you have it. Then you can CALL ME.


I think what many of us are referring to is capacity vs content. Yes, DirecTV will have more available capacity after launching new satellites... but until actual HD channels emerge Dish will still lead in number of HD channels.

Now, even though I am a Dish customer and happy... I don't get into the competition "mine is better than yours" stuff, because DirecTV has some things Dish doesn't and vice-versa.

Even before capacity was an issue, Dish had TNTHD for about a year before DirecTV added it... Similarly, UniversalHD and ESPN2HD were on DirecTV for almost as long before Dish added them. Right now, Dish has some channels in HD that DirecTV doesn't... but I'm sure that will change too.

It's not like DirecTV is going to suddenly add 40 new HD channels in a few months, and Dish will be years away from adding the same ones. Until these HD channels that DirecTV thinks they will add actually exist, I can't even worry about them anyway.

Now, if and when DirecTV actually adds something in HD that Dish doesn't have (like for example the RSNs in HD that DirecTV has right now) then we can complain and talk about why they have something we can't get from Dish.

Until actual channels exist, the "150 channel HD capacity" means as close to nothing as possible to me. It is entirely likely that by the time there are 150 new HD channels to fill that capacity, it will be a few years from now and by then Dish will have launched more birds too.

Arguing over capacity to hold channels that are vaporware really doesn't mean much for the moment.


----------



## HuggieBear (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks like I will be keeping my 211 since I am not a *NEW SUBSCRIBER* shucks foiled yet again! that dang fine print will get ya every time


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jgoggan said:


> If Dish could bring me the networks (ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX) in HD, then I'd jump at this (or the $200 622 deal for existing people). But, right now, it looks like only D* has any chance of doing that.


According to a post in another thread, D* has put HD LIL on hold until this coming fall. If D* isn't carrying your market now, they probably won't be for another 9 months or more.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nick said:


> What is it you don't understand about "...*starting Feb. 1, 2007*..."?


That was not in the initial release (as noted in the edit and a following post). Many of the press releases contain "call now" statements when nothing is ready yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> Geez - chill out, enjoy your HD lead for the short remaining time you have it.


Yeah, that's the way it will work out. 

I get a little short when someone wonders in and pushes D* in this forum. I make it a point not to go into the D* forums and gloat about E*. It is just bad form. There are areas where E* needs to improve (including HD RSNs and DVR fees for 2nd receivers) but there are also areas where D* is in need of improvement (including price points and missing channels).

BET J, Lifetime Real Women, Logo, PBS Kids Sprout and currently CourtTV. Five channels that are not public interest or shopping that D* has and E* is missing. Two HBO, Two Cinemax, three Showtime and three Starz ... and 20 HD channels. That's the top of what D* is missing. E* will get HD RSNs ... eventually D* will add more HD themselves, but don't confuse capacity with carriage.

Four years ago two companies made the mistake of assuming that HD was ready to release. E* launched their SuperDish and had capacity based claims of how many HD channels would be offered. Voom started an entire service niched on HD. Neither turned out very well. E* eventually got some HD channels --- half of them from Voom --- but it was nearly two years after the "promise". Voom simply couldn't find enough interested people to pay off their investment --- except Charlie who liked the satellite service so much he bought the DBS company!

So now it is D* turn. Huge capacity claims, but will they have the channels? There is a good chance that they will get Voom ... even if Liberty doesn't buy the company. But I suspect we will see them with the same basic channels as E*. Time will tell.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nick said:


> What is it you don't understand about "...*starting Feb. 1, 2007*..."?


I appoligize. I didn't see the date when I first read it. Yeah chastized for not reading. :lol:


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

My understanding is that much of what is on TNT-HD is not really HD programming anyways, so when Directv turns off TNT-HD for the game, one is not really missing anything that they can't see by changing the receiver to the regular TNT channel.


----------



## cable_killer (Feb 5, 2006)

tcooper185 said:


> So my contract started December 2nd, but my install wasn't until December 3rd. What do you think my chances are of getting my 622 for free under the new pricing? Or an upgrade to the newer 500 GB boxes?


you will need to wait and see, it may be qualified it may not be once your account is active you are given a 0-15 day free upgrade, after 15 days, there is a charge. with the new promotions going in, you need to wait and see


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> Yeah, that's the way it will work out.
> 
> I get a little short when someone wonders in and pushes D* in this forum. I make it a point not to go into the D* forums and gloat about E*. It is just bad form. There are areas where E* needs to improve (including HD RSNs and DVR fees for 2nd receivers) but there are also areas where D* is in need of improvement (including price points and missing channels).
> 
> ...


Again, you NEED to re-read my first post. It had really nothing to do with DirecTV, it DIDN't PUSH D* in any way, it was strictly a comment regarding the new marketing strategy by DISH to offer a free HD DVR (which WOULD make sense from their standpoint). My gut tells me for sure that this push to get new HD subs NOW is to lock them in before DirecTV lights up its new bird. I in NO WAY slammed DISH, and you need to acknowledge that, not tell me not to post in this thread. It is YOU that has begun the flaming, and taken this the wrong way - not good for a mod IMO.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

cdub998 said:


> I appoligize. I didn't see the date when I first read it. Yeah chastized for not reading. :lol:


Don't apologize to Nick for ripping into you when it wasn't called for. When you read that first post, the note about the date was NOT in it (because Dish hadn't added it to the press release yet even!)

He was rude to pick on you for your statement when it was a perfectly reasonable question when you posted it. As a Super Moderator later pointed out, Nick was wrong in his post -- because it didn't say February 1st when you asked the question. No need for YOU to apologize...

- John...


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, that was rude Nick. But I think Nick was just joking too.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

If he was only joking, then I apologize too.

- John...


----------



## gck105 (Sep 8, 2005)

It never fails that when you pay for something thinking you are getting a good deal and a better one comes along. 

I thought I read on one of the post from the CES that Dish was offering the programming rebate along with the free HD DVR?

I sent an email to the ceo address about it, I will post if I get a response. I just had everything installed 2 weeks ago today. I could have easily waited to save $200. If they drop the rebates though, it makes no difference I guess.


----------



## noursegod (Dec 19, 2006)

For the sake of argument... This was announced earlier regarding D*'s content to fill their capacity later this year:

dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75606


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow! Free you say???

Cool! I just bought a 622 at Costco. I think I will call DN and have them ship out two or three more to my house, so I can have one in each room!

Can't wait!

mraroid


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> Again, you NEED to re-read my first post. It had really nothing to do with DirecTV, it DIDN't PUSH D* in any way,





ScoBuck said:


> Looks a pre-emptive strike to lock in HD subs BEFORE mid-year _*when* D* takes over_ as HD leader in BOTH Nationals as well as its curent LIL edge. Wouldn't be any other reason to have to give this away right now.


Seems like a push to me ... IMHO of course ... taking D*'s projections and promises as gospel that _*will*_ occur instead of what it really was, an announcement of capacity to be able to add more channels (capacity that D* needs).


ScoBuck said:


> ... regarding the new marketing strategy by DISH to offer a free HD DVR ...


Which, as noted, isn't really that new. New subscribers have been able to get a free ViP-622 DVR for several months (I've lost track of how many -- probably 8 or 9). Existing subscribers have had to pay net $99 for the upgrade (unless they returned a HD DVR as an upgrade to MPEG4).


ScoBuck said:


> ... not tell me not to post in this thread.


Post what you want - just don't get bent out of shape when someone disagrees with your premise that D* _*will*_ take over anything.

Of course, discussion of the offer is preferred to keep the thread on topic.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

James, are you sure the rebate will end so the deal will not be too different than before?

E* will have to offer some new rebate deal for non-622 new subs. Can they not apply the same rebates to the 622 subs?

Say if you only want a 211, after 2/1 your cost as a new sub will actually go up?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm sure E* has given a date where the rebate/offer will still be available.
E* likes to extend offers, so I cannot say that May 31st is the last day of the old offer.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> I'm sure E* has given a date where the rebate/offer will still be available.
> E* likes to extend offers, so I cannot say that May 31st is the last day of the old offer.


Which means after 2/1 the new subs can get 622 free and still enjoy the programming rebates?

No question ScoBuck came in here to push it. So let me offer a different take on this. DirecTV has in the past alway been tight with announcing new programming offers until they are ready to put them on or already on the air. It is unusual to me they annouced specific HD channels nearly ONE YEAR before some of them would even be available (consider the usual delays), as a result some of the networks in reference were caught by surprise, that IMO showed some level of desperation. D*'s old policy was a sound one because you never know what can happen in the coming many months. Heck the birds launch can fail (I hope not) and delay the thing by a year or two easily.

It is however unlikely E* decided to up the 622 offer in response to D*'s news because those deals were made before CES and it is unlikely E* knew what D* planned to announce (not that E* hadn't heard the rumor). E*'s "no upfront cost" HDDVR deal is clearly targeted at cable HD subs who do get HDDVRs without upfront fees.

That said, I welcome the news, it put pressure on everyone to step up.


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Which means after 2/1 the new subs can get 622 free and still enjoy the programming rebates?
> 
> No question ScoBuck came in here to push it. So let me offer a different take on this. DirecTV has in the past alway been tight with announcing new programming offers until they are ready to put them on or already on the air. It is unusual to me they annouced specific HD channels nearly ONE YEAR before some of them would even be available (consider the usual delays), as a result some of the networks in reference were caught by surprise, that IMO showed some level of desperation. D*'s old policy was a sound one because you never know what can happen in the coming many months. Heck the birds launch can fail (I hope not) and delay the thing by a year or two easily.
> 
> ...


 How will many who have RV's be able to get a hd dvr unit from dish for $99.00 since they wish to upgrade to Mpeg4 vip622 unit and are receiving distants NETS from NPS, Since its regarding homes? Thanks..


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

James Long said:


> I'm sure E* has given a date where the rebate/offer will still be available.
> E* likes to extend offers, so I cannot say that May 31st is the last day of the old offer.


 James, I got the whole scoop today. Dish only supplies The Dish ViP622 to new subscribers. Nick, made a big mistake. Were existing Dish subscriber. I bet Dish is coming out with a newer gadget in the fall, More upgrading of the hd hard-drive. I, Talk to Echostar Dish man and he said existing subs get a special mark down for mpeg 4 ViP622 dish receiver.. Hopefully, I can get my mpeg 2 distants when, I contact NPS, with new receivers. Not sure of date. I look at the hd dvr units at radio shack store.. I have to wait for Dish deal or see if they have a new toy. Sure got many upset. Good thing, one of them contacted dish. Charlie Did Write his special deal on toilet paper. And hdnet got it by U.S.MAIL. Made alot of us mad..


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

La Push Commercial Codman said:


> James, I got the whole scoop today. Dish only supplies The Dish ViP622 to new subscribers. Nick, made a big mistake. Were existing Dish subscriber. I bet Dish is coming out with a newer gadget in the fall, More upgrading of the hd hard-drive. I, Talk to Echostar Dish man and he said existing subs get a special mark down for mpeg 4 ViP622 dish receiver.. Hopefully, I can get my mpeg 2 distants when, I contact NPS, with new receivers. Not sure of date. I look at the hd dvr units at radio shack store.. I have to wait for Dish deal or see if they have a new toy. Sure got many upset. Good thing, one of them contacted dish. Charlie Did Write his special deal on toilet paper. And we got it by U.S.MAIL. Made alot of us mad..


 We shouldn't be plugging ears into vynal L.P. 33-1/3 R.P.M. about dvr advantage deal..


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

La Push Commercial Codman said:


> James, I got the whole scoop today. Dish only supplies The Dish ViP622 to new subscribers. Nick, made a big mistake. Were existing Dish subscriber. I bet Dish is coming out with a newer gadget in the fall, More upgrading of the hd hard-drive. I, Talk to Echostar Dish man and he said existing subs get a special mark down for mpeg 4 ViP622 dish receiver.. Hopefully, I can get my mpeg 2 distants when, I contact NPS, with new receivers. Not sure of date. I look at the hd dvr units at radio shack store.. I have to wait for Dish deal or see if they have a new toy. Sure got many upset. Good thing, one of them contacted dish. Charlie Did Write his special deal on toilet paper. And hdnet got it by U.S.MAIL. Made alot of us mad..


I may be miss-reading your post, but I think you're saying only new subscribers are eligible for the 622.

If that's what you're implying, then you are wrong. I just upgraded my old SD-DVR to the ViP622 this morning. Installer came out, swapped one of my dishes for a Dish 1000, plugged in the 622 and was good to go.

I should point out that I had to extend my contract by 18 months, but that was not a concern for me.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

La Push Commercial Codman said:


> James, I got the whole scoop today. Dish only supplies The Dish ViP622 to new subscribers. Nick, made a big mistake. Were existing Dish subscriber. I bet Dish is coming out with a newer gadget in the fall, More upgrading of the hd hard-drive. I, Talk to Echostar Dish man and he said existing subs get a special mark down for mpeg 4 ViP622 dish receiver.. Hopefully, I can get my mpeg 2 distants when, I contact NPS, with new receivers. Not sure of date. I look at the hd dvr units at radio shack store.. I have to wait for Dish deal or see if they have a new toy. Sure got many upset. Good thing, one of them contacted dish. Charlie Did Write his special deal on toilet paper. And hdnet got it by U.S.MAIL. Made alot of us mad..





La Push Commercial Codman said:


> We shouldn't be plugging ears into vynal L.P. 33-1/3 R.P.M. about dvr advantage deal..


If that is the whole scoop you've been hanging out at the feed coop and picked up a bag of manure instead of grain. 

BTW: Yes, there is a ViP 622-1 coming with a larger hard drive "for more VOD" as we heard at CES. No date announced.


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

Well Guys, I just can't have the guy install The Dish ViP622 in the home, It has to be put in the motorhome. Do you think the Dish ViP622 work in the motorhome on Winegard single auto Dish-Pro 4x2. I know it would have to move at three locations. 110 WEST LONGITUDE, 119 WEST LONGITUDE AND 129 WEST LONGITUDE. James, Right off hand. Will I still be to use a Dish Lagecy for the 110, 119, and 129? This maybe a tech question for Tony, or Inhumanity to ask. Ofcourse hard drive space maybe no big deal. INHUMANITY- I can not do it on a upgrade for the home. That good you were able to get a great on yours.. I communicate to you. Let James or you respond...


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

INHUMANITY said:


> I may be miss-reading your post, but I think you're saying only new subscribers are eligible for the 622.
> 
> If that's what you're implying, then you are wrong. I just upgraded my old SD-DVR to the ViP622 this morning. Installer came out, swapped one of my dishes for a Dish 1000, plugged in the 622 and was good to go.
> 
> I should point out that I had to extend my contract by 18 months, but that was not a concern for me.


 Inhumanity. Good for you. You can manage to get a good deal. I wasn't to sure, deal is only for existing home units it sound like and new Subs. They call IT DVR ADVANTAGE. News subs. get a free Dish ViP622 hd dvr unit and a new 18 month contract. Forget for me. I will end, up sacrificing Distant networks. For 8 years, not worth. If it was worth, I do it, no way. I hope everybody has good deal. I"ll just spend $700 buck for two Dish ViP622, with two Dish 1000, and pull the plug on two of my older units. I have Sky Angel. Loose that in two years, not grandfather. Superstations, Who knows. Maybe the price will go down on the Dish ViP622. I can't have it installed at home, be in violation. FEDERAL GOVERNMENT AND N.A.B. SCREWED UP.. I may goto winegard site. that low profile auto Winegard on the motorhome might not be the right one.

When, You got the Dish ViP622 installed, did he tell you the DVR has to be plugged into a phone line. I found out, one satellite at store said, The DVR would stall. I want to have the convience to record programs and not have to worry about a stupid dang phone line. I took my old black TIVO in the R.V. AND IT screwed up and lost time, then didn't record. Tivo, it is a must for a stupid landline.. What Did he tell you? Thanks..


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

La Push Commercial Codman said:


> Inhumanity. Good for you. You can manage to get a good deal. I wasn't to sure, deal is only for existing home units it sound like and new Subs. They call IT DVR ADVANTAGE. News subs. get a free Dish ViP622 hd dvr unit and a new 18 month contract. Forget for me. I will end, up sacrificing Distant networks. For 8 years, not worth. If it was worth, I do it, no way. I hope everybody has good deal. I"ll just spend $700 buck for two Dish ViP622, with two Dish 1000, and pull the plug on two of my older units. I have Sky Angel. Loose that in two years, not grandfather. Superstations, Who knows. Maybe the price will go down on the Dish ViP622. I can't have it installed at home, be in violation. FEDERAL GOVERNMENT AND N.A.B. SCREWED UP.. I may goto winegard site. that low profile auto Winegard on the motorhome might not be the right one.
> 
> When, You got the Dish ViP622 installed, did he tell you the DVR has to be plugged into a phone line. I found out, one satellite at store said, The DVR would stall. I want to have the convience to record programs and not have to worry about a stupid dang phone line. I took my old black TIVO in the R.V. AND IT screwed up and lost time, then didn't record. Tivo, it is a must for a stupid landline.. What Did he tell you? Thanks..


I've always had my receiver plugged into a phone line, so it's never been an issue for me.

I did notice when the ViP622 was installed without the phone line connected I was given a ugly screen that covered almost the entire screen.

I couldn't get out of it until I plugged the phone line in. I couldn't cancel the screen, access the menu, change channels, etc. I suspect if I had the phone over-ride in place from DN it wouldn't be a problem.

Anyway, that's all...

Best of luck to you!


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

INHUMANITY said:


> I've always had my receiver plugged into a phone line, so it's never been an issue for me.
> 
> I did notice when the ViP622 was installed without the phone line connected I was given a ugly screen that covered almost the entire screen.
> 
> ...


 Winegard manuel allows Dish Pro, so I should be able to do it. The heck with a couple hundred dollars. Dish has been too good to me. By the my Dish 322 did that too. Had a ugly picture. Dish 322 doesn't have phone line hook up. I will talk to Bob on Monday. I believe Dish has a by pass. have to a extra $5.99 for fee each month, with hd dvr. I called dish and they took care of it. Dish 322 will be the only one receiving 61.5 and the other 2. 110 and 119.. 
Thanks for checking... Got two thing's done.. HD coming to R.V. SOON..


----------



## JimFunk (Oct 12, 2005)

Now I have a question. I have my install for this Sunday. Can I still cancel without any problems?

Also, I have my own 622 receiver that I purchased, but now, if the 622 is free, I might as well wait until Feb, and get the free 622. I was going to set up 2 rooms with only 1 622 receiver. But now I'm thinking, I can sign up with the free 622 promotion for the 1st TV, and then use the 2nd 622 receiver (that I already bought) for the 2nd TV. This way I get HD for both TV instead of only 1.

How much would think setup cost me extra per month over the standard cost of programming?


----------



## bamahd (Dec 1, 2006)

I also am an existing customer. I also paid the $300 fee for a 622 and went thru the pain of using component because the hdmi output went dark on me. Now the "new" customers get it for free. That's great. I would like to put another 622 in our bedroom so dish, do I get the same deal as the newbies? if not then I am bolting over to d* once they get the new 100 HD channels.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bamahd said:


> I also am an existing customer. I also paid the $300 fee for a 622 and went thru the pain of using component because the hdmi output went dark on me.


Didn't you get a rebate?


> Now the "new" customers get it for free.


With the added benefit of an 18 month commitment.


> I would like to put another 622 in our bedroom so dish, do I get the same deal as the newbies?


Do you think you qualify as a "newbie"?


> if not then I am bolting over to d* once they get the new 100 HD channels.


You'll end up paying a whole lot more over at DirecTV. The first HD DVR is $99 after discounts, rebates and/or credits and the second will be $399. And you'll also get a piece of that fabulous 24 month commitment.


----------



## bamahd (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the information "attack basset". Forget directv. I just want a 2nd 622 at no cost added to my dish home plan.


----------

